# Euskera: Motxalo



## Barba Roja

Hola! Puedes decirme lo que significa la palabra 'motxalo'? Pregunté a mi profesor de castellano pero mi dijo que hay que ser vasco. 

Hey! Can you tell me what the word 'motxalo' means? I asked my Castellano teacher but he told me it must be Basque. 

Thanks
Conch


----------



## Barba Roja

Does anyone know? 

No hay naide que sepa?


----------



## jazyk

Yo conozco un poco el vasco, pero esa palabra nunca la he visto.


----------



## Berezi

Motxalo no me aparece por ningun sitio. Moxal es una raza de caballo pequeñito.
Mozolo es el "mochuelo" del castellano. Por ultimo, se utiliza mozolo para llamar a alguien tonto, simplón...


----------



## J. Jonsen

Hola:  
He estado investigando y "motxalo" puede que vengar del verbo castellano "mochar": dar con el mocho.
Mocho: fregona,  cabeza humana, culata de un arma de fuego.
Por lo que quizás se refería al golpe dado con la culata de un arma en tiempos de represion en Euskadi.

Tampoco tomes esta explicacion por complertamente válida ya que sólo es una suposición mía.


----------



## Slavianophil

Can it be by any chance a Russian word?

In Russian 'mochalo' means a piece of bast (or of some synthetic fibres) which is used to rub your body clean when you are having a bath or taking a shower.


----------



## Topito

Hola!
No sé si irán por ahí los tiros, pero _Motxalo_ es el título de una divertida canción de S.A. en la que se critica el mundo de los toros. _Motxalo _vendría del verbo castellano "mochar" escrito con grafía euskera. Mochar significa dar golpes con la mocha, o sea, con la cabeza. En la canción le piden al toro que moche al torero: Mótxalo!


----------



## ABUELO23

hola a todos. Soy de logroño, cerca del Pais Vasco. Es lo que dice topito, motxalo, viene de mochar, no es una palabra vasca sino castellana, y significa eso, dar golpes con la cabeza. 
Por eso Sociedad Alcoholica la utilizaba en su canción contra los toros, en el sentido de embestir. Querían que el toro embistiera al torero.

Escribirlo con tx es simplemente una derivacion utilizada por este grupo de origen vasco donde la ch no existe y suena tx. 

Espero haber ayudado, saludos,


----------

